# need help



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

ok, i am in the market for a in dash gps that also functions as a radio. ive looked at some ebay units and they look sketchy...i would prefer that the steering controls be functional, and gps be reliable....

please let me know of anything you might know that would work.
(i was thinking about getting one of the Garmin units that have bluetooth and mp3, but i decided it would look better if i got everything in a head unit rather than having all of the cords all over the dash)


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

JHP sells a bezzel you can use for a GPS and you can keep your factory head unit also.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah i was looking for those as well....im going to keep that option open, but im still going to look for an aftermarket head unit...


----------

